

Offer HN: Buy the Codebase of my Startup For $100 to Use For Whatever You'd Like - jjets718
https://gumroad.com/l/kPW

======
boilingcustard
Looks like it's using SSL to me, however how can I trust a random site asking
for my card details, could be an attempt to gain credit card details.....

Maybe a third party, e.g. Paypal, some sort of demo of the application as
well.

~~~
jjets718
Thanks for your comment! Gumroad recently raised $1.1M, and my site is
available at skimling.com. If you have any questions feel free to email me at
jack@skimling.com. If you don't like the codebase after buying it, I'll be
happy to return your money to you via PayPal!

------
doctorosdeck
It's worrysome that you're taking cc details without ssl. A mistake like that
really makes me question the quality of the code base.

~~~
jjets718
Hi! Thanks for your comment! I bought an SSL certificate off of
<http://www.cheapssls.com/>, and it should be working on the payment page.

